# MTB training center in Guanacaste, Costa Rica /insights greatly appreciated!



## bsandovalb (Oct 6, 2009)

HI there!

My name is Bernardo, I am from Costa Rica (living in Costa Rica) 

Have been reading thought this forums a lot!, and now I would love to ask for all of your assistance!

Let me try to summarize the project, and please let me know of ANY insights / inputs... please excuse my English as it is not my main language... I will try to be as clear as possible on my writing 

*Background*
We (my family) have land located 5 minutes away from Tamarindo, Guanacaste, Costa Rica. It consists in 150,000 sq. meters (15 hectares), which is not too much land, however, the topography is suitable for building a nice singletrack + some really specific training spots to be able to practice some high level MTB skills.

Tamarindo is one of Costa Rica's nicest places for vacations. More information can be found on the link below:
http://www.tamarindo.com/

Costa Rica has GREAT places for MTBing, you can also check the two main international events we have here, both pass through the Guanacaste Area.
http://www.guanaride.info/
http://larutadelosconquistadores.com/info/

As you can see, Costa Rica, and the Guanacaste area, are GREAT international tourist attractions.

We found out, from talking to some Pro riders here in Costa Rica, that there is a "lack" of any kind of center in which they could train high level skills to become more competitive on a very high level of competition... it was mentioned that they often needed to travel 30-50 kms to get to a certain spot to practice just one specific skill...

So, the question was, why not take advantage of the location of the property, create a SAFE place to train core skills (by a well built and personalized training plan), which can be complimented by super exciting MTB tours around the Guanacaste area (guanaride, conquistadores and other challenging routes)??

Given the tourist nature of the location, MTBers can even bring their families/friends and have them stay at hotels while having a one-two week of focused training, while also enjoying the great location, where they can take advantage of beaches, national parks, kayak tours, canopy, restaurants, nightlife, etc&#8230;

*The Project*

A MTB training center, with a main course, all by IMBA standards and also specific training spots for core skills . It is meant to me a "green project" in terms of sustainability and the idea is to take the most advantage of the terrain, with minimal intervention.

*The Products/Services*

-	Training packages for several groups / individuals (according to objectives and skill level). 
-	Offer a really exciting and enjoyable main course&#8230; I am thinking this as a roller coaster!, it may not be a long course giving the lot area, but it MUST be fun, exciting and begging to be ridden over and over again (of course, this would have to do with the design and development).
-	Safe area for riding and practicing MTB core skills.
-	Serious MTB tours through Guanacaste area for all MTB levels, with GREAT locations to pass through.
-	A complimentary course for trail running (as a cross training option / Duatlon training).
-	Nutrition plans.
-	Events/races/night riding safe facility (through the main course).
-	Family complimentary packages through hotels and nearby attractions&#8230; i.e. canopy, kayak, surf, MTB tours, ATV tours, etc.
-	Bike rentals.
-	Others.

*The Market*

There are two main markets:
1-	The International MTB Community: willing to come visit CR for some great MTB personalized Training Program but also able to bring their families on vacation and take the chance to know a great country and culture.
2-	The CR local MTB community (which is growing a lot here!)

*Side notes*

I am refining the "concept" and this is the reason why I am kindly asking for your feedback&#8230; the operational logistics are not covered here, just wanted to share the "main idea". I have been doing some intensive research on this type of market, also going through IMBA materials (want it to be all designed by IMBA criteria and international standards)

Time is coming to start investing on trail design, and I want to make sure that I receive some proper and constructive feedback on the project from your community as I am developing the concept but have no trail design experience , but willing to learn!....

In summary, this is a project to attract MTB tourism, keeping in mind that it is a combination of exciting MTB training and tours, vacation and also family/friend "compatible".

I am very open to any suggestions, recommendations, or event joint ventures options, I truly believe we can get a great center which is not very common, I think&#8230;.

&#8230;. now&#8230;. What do you think???


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Contact Singletrack Jungle in Costa Rico, Mark & Marla Streb's company. They used to have a web site, but I cannot find it now.

D


----------



## bsandovalb (Oct 6, 2009)

dburatti said:


> Contact Singletrack Jungle in Costa Rico, Mark & Marla Streb's company. They used to have a web site, but I cannot find it now.
> 
> D


Thanks for your reply, I know they had the intention of some sort of training camps in Costa Rica, but was not able to reach her or her website... will try to get a hold of them through FB or other social media.... cheers!


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

Marla IS on FB!


----------



## bsandovalb (Oct 6, 2009)

mtb777 said:


> Marla IS on FB!


yup, I sent her a message yesterday... I hope to hear from her.... last year I was unable to receive a response... perhaps this year! ;-)

Any comments, suggestions about this project are very appreciated!... cheers

Bernardo


----------



## The Prodigal Son (Apr 22, 2008)

About a dozen years ago, my wife and I were ready to move to Costa Rica. We had the suburban packed and ready. The state department talked us out of it, saying we would have difficulty crossing through Chiapas, Mexico. Since then, I have had friends travel to Costa Rica to do volunteer conservation work, wind surf, and mountain bike. They returned with mixed reviews that may offer insights into your proposal.

First, it was strange to see Marla's name come up. It was Marla herself who once complained that there wasn't a single mile of single track mountain bike trail in all of Costa Rica. Friends who have done the ocean to ocean race have reported that they raced on dirt roads that had turned to mud, from all the rain, forcing them to walk their bikes. 

During my own research on weather in Costa Rica, I found that rainy season lasts nearly half the year and there is approximately 200 inches of rain that falls. That is about 180 inches more than anywhere in Arizona. Vegetation can grow so fast that you could never keep a trail clear. Combine heat and a lot of rain and you get a lot of insects, especially mosquitos. I try to avoid riding in areas where you can't stop for more than a few seconds without getting bitten by mosquitos. 

I think you should concentrate on constructing some small track for locals. I would think the pro riders prefer high and dry elevations.


----------



## bsandovalb (Oct 6, 2009)

The Prodigal Son said:


> About a dozen years ago, my wife and I were ready to move to Costa Rica. We had the suburban packed and ready. The state department talked us out of it, saying we would have difficulty crossing through Chiapas, Mexico. Since then, I have had friends travel to Costa Rica to do volunteer conservation work, wind surf, and mountain bike. They returned with mixed reviews that may offer insights into your proposal.
> 
> First, it was strange to see Marla's name come up. It was Marla herself who once complained that there wasn't a single mile of single track mountain bike trail in all of Costa Rica. Friends who have done the ocean to ocean race have reported that they raced on dirt roads that had turned to mud, from all the rain, forcing them to walk their bikes.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your feedback, Prodigal Son.... it is precisely what I am looking for. You are correct that we have just sunny and rainy season, lots of mud... your are right!, but even in rainy season, it is sunny in the mornings with rain in the afternoon...

Now, given that the project would be located just 5 mins away from tamarindo "downtown", we believe that it may be feasible to generate some MTB tourism and help somehow the local economy which has been struggling from last year's recesion...

We will need to take great care on the design and mantanence. We would want to focused primarily on bringing international MTBers (groups) providing a great combination deal of action sports (MTB mainly, but also canopy, kayak, trail running, etc) and help the tourism sector of Tamarindo by giving the local community another option for bringing people more interested in active/sporty lifestyle.

Our core service would be creating "Training packages" that combine MTB specific skills personalized training, lodging, meals (nutrition), complimentary options for the rider as well as the family to offer an exciting one-two week "active vacations"

Appreciate a lot your insights!, let's see how we can create something, if feasible, that would be attractive enough for all you international (for me) MTBers.

Cheers!

Bernardo


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Bernardo,

I've got a buddy that is currently in Tamarindo who is a trailbuilder from my parts. He and his wife have a wedding planning business they've started down there, but I'd be happy to put him in touch with you. I know, long-term, he's planning to look into building trails down there, so let me know if you'd be ok with me sending him this thread of you have an easy way to contact you.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## Relayden (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Bernardo,

Send me your info by PM. I just finished a project with Marla and husband Mark on Puerto Rico and can get you in direct contact with them. They lived in CR and know the area well, hopefully they can be of help.

Cheers!

Rigel


----------



## bsandovalb (Oct 6, 2009)

ebxtreme said:


> Hey Bernardo,
> 
> I've got a buddy that is currently in Tamarindo who is a trailbuilder from my parts. He and his wife have a wedding planning business they've started down there, but I'd be happy to put him in touch with you. I know, long-term, he's planning to look into building trails down there, so let me know if you'd be ok with me sending him this thread of you have an easy way to contact you.
> 
> ...


hi there abextreme, would be good if you send him this thread and I would be very happy to contact your buddy in tamarindo to have some talk... cheers!


----------



## carlosjcardona (Mar 10, 2004)

*Singletrack Jungle*

Hi All,

Marla moved back to the US and is currently working for the Luna Chix Team.

Talk about doing a mountain biking park in Costa Rica has been going on for some time now. Besides Bernardo´s idea (which was new to me until recently), there is going to be a park near Jacó on the Pacific Coast close to the international airport, surfing spots and Manuel Antonio National Park. We are working with the owner of the 1200 acre property to map existing trails and design more bike-specific trails. Right now we have about 10 miles. The park was going to open in May, but now it looks it will happen mid-year.

This bike park operation is only one of several other attractions that include wildlife watching, horseback riding and restaurants. We will also be offering rentals as well as guided tours and will have shower and changing facilities on site.

For those that are interested we are on FB (http://www.facebook.com/bikecostarica) and also have a new website offering free route information (http://www.bikecostarica.com). Our sister company offering guided multiday tours in Costa Rica since 2003 is Lava Tours (http://www.lava-tours.com).

Sincerely,

Carlos


----------



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

I was in Tamarindo over the winter! I have been there about ten times so far, but never mountain biked there. I go there just to surf, get drunk & try to pick up chicks. I have seen chicks that I would classify as perfect tens over there. There was a surf competition while I was in town & chicks from all over Costa Rica flocked to Tamarindo. I was happy to have my aviator sunglasses so I could check them out incognito on the beach. Anyway, good luck with your project!


----------



## bsandovalb (Oct 6, 2009)

piston honda said:


> I was in Tamarindo over the winter! I have been there about ten times so far, but never mountain biked there. I go there just to surf, get drunk & try to pick up chicks. I have seen chicks that I would classify as perfect tens over there. There was a surf competition while I was in town & chicks from all over Costa Rica flocked to Tamarindo. I was happy to have my aviator sunglasses so I could check them out incognito on the beach. Anyway, good luck with your project!


jajaja... hi there Piston Honda, good to know you enjoyed your stay in Tamarindo... there are definitely "pluses" down there 

Cheers


----------



## Climbin'J (May 3, 2004)

Hahahahaha! I'm heading to CR in a week and a half, and I just added aviator sunglasses on my 'to bring' list.


----------

